# [SOLVED] Lexmark x2350 problem



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi, i got a lexmark x2350.
When i insert the CD that came with it, i run the SETUP.EXE i get this message:
"run-time error '9'
Subscript out of range". 

Tryed getting the driver from they're website. installed it, nothing happens.
Also, the scanner doesn't work ( windows doesn't sees it).
when i unplug it, it makes that noise like you unplugged something, but no message. also, when i reconnect it, nothing.

I really need the scanner,so that's my primary concern. But i guess they're problems must be related. 

P.S. it worked before, i reinstalled my WinXP one month ago, but forgot to install the lexmark driver. (didn't need it until now)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Installation instructions for xp:

1. Plug in printer and turn it on - do not plug in the USB cable yet
2. Insert the cd and install driver and software
3. connect the USB cable when the installation notifies you to
4. after installation completes, reboot pc
5. clean disc, clean temp folders
6. your done


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Done that. (except that i used installer from website, cus my cd won't work. Still need help here..


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

You could try running a malware scan just to see if there is something causing this problem? .. it wouldnt hurt.

antimalwarebytes:
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button

Note: You may need to reinstall again if there is any malware found, also could you post results of the scan here?...ty.


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.40
Database version: 2634
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

16.08.2009 14:18:17
mbam-log-2009-08-16 (14-18-17).txt

Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|D:\|E:\|)
Objects scanned: 202684
Time elapsed: 38 minute(s), 37 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 2
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 5

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\ForceClassicControlPanel (Hijack.ControlPanelStyle) -> Not selected for removal.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command\(default) (Broken.OpenCommand) -> Bad: (NOTEPAD.EXE %1) Good: ("%1" /S) -> Not selected for removal.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\regfile\shell\open\command\(default) (Broken.OpenCommand) -> Bad: (NOTEPAD.EXE %1) Good: (regedit.exe "%1") -> Not selected for removal.

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Mai bun\Nod32Patch.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\New Folder\asx-p7-dmc3se.exe (Malware.Packer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Downloads\Eset.NOD32.Antivirus-3.0.551.Final\Nod32Patch.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Downloads\Eset.NOD32.Antivirus-3.0.551.Final\Mai bun\Nod32Patch.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
E:\Program Files\EA Games\Need for Speed Most Wanted\reloaded.exe (Malware.Packer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.



did not delete 3 registry problems, scared that they could damage the pc.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Let me get someone from the virus forum to assist here, please be patient.

Go here for advice:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/

Simply copy and paste this information from the malwarebytes scan to the new thread.
Finish in there then post back here when your done, ty.


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

well, there is no malware now. Also scanned with kaspersky, and nothing comes up. Any other idea's, cus the printer nor scanner work


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Go here for printer driver and driver:
http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi

Go here for drive sweeper:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(no-installer)_d1672.html

ok first thing here is to do:

1. Disconnect the printer from the pc and power off printer.
2. Uninstall the printer and driver through add/remove in control panel
3. clean disc, clean temp files, and check in device manager to make sure it not showing anywhere there.
4. Run drive sweeper and see if u find anything related to the printer that needs removing.
5. reboot pc
6. Turn on printer - do not connect USB cable as of yet.
7. Install the printer driver and software
8. When the installation asks you - connect the USB cable to printer and pc
9. After install completes, reboot pc
10. Your done

The printer should work now.


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Done what you said. Could not find nothing related to the printer in add/remove. Also, Drive sweeper didnt see any driver's for the printer. 
I rebooted, disconected the USB. Turned it on, installed the driver. Not only it did not tell me to connect the printer(i pressed next, i agree, and it started installing). Also, it said that all the files already we're on my pc.
After installation was done, a notepad came up, with the following text: 


> Option Explicit
> Dim objWshShell, Fs, folder, drive, driversetup, driver,appsetup, Windir, attrfolder, attrfile
> Set objWshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
> Set Fs = WScript.CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
> ...




P.S. connected the usb, still won't work(rebooted too)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Ok lets do this again. 

Download Ccleaner here:
http://www.ccleaner.com/

1. Disconnect the USB cable from the pc
2. Go into add/remove in control panel and uninstall the printer driver and software
3. Check in program files folder for the folder, if found delete it.
4. If it wont delete, reboot into safemode F8 and then try deleting it
5. Run Ccleaner 
6. reboot pc
7. Install the printer driver and software
8. Plug in the USB cable when installation asks you to
9. reboot pc


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

I dont see nothing related to the printer in add or remove programs..


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

How about in the program files folder? 
Also is this for xp windows?


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Well, there is something in program files. 
There also seems to be the ".exe" program from the printer. But, when i try to scan ot print, it says that no driver is installed.
Yes, it is for xp


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Ok delete those items if they are related to the printer

Now try installing it again


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Ok, something strange happened.
I went in C:\Lexmark\lxk2300\Install (didn't notice this before)
There we're 2 ".exe" files. 
lxcginst.exe (a "hardware installer" as it says in the description) and 
lxcgfire.exe ( a "preTransfer utility" ).
I started those 2.. and a lot of error messages came up. Clicked OK on all, then my Windows started shutting down, and rebooting. 
Now, a window came up saying that it found a new hardware.It was the printer. 
Inserted the CD and told it to look for drivers there(as the autorun from the CD won't work). And now the PC sees it, and it work's just fine.
Thx for all the advice Riskyone101 ;-)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lexmark x2350 problem*

Your welcome, glad you got it sorted!...

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------

